# Counseling for HPV Vaccine



## lmcbrayer (Jan 17, 2008)

When a patient presents for the HPV vaccine (90649) and the physician counsels about vaccine (pros/cons) prior to being administered, should we bill an regular office visit, the 99401 Preventve Med Counseling, or only the vaccine and admin code?


----------



## atedesco (Jan 19, 2008)

in the situation you described, it would not be appropriate to bill for an EM visit; only the vaccine and admin code


----------

